# Ice Hockey - share your best shots



## Roo (Nov 23, 2015)

You'r moving closer to deep winter and the NHL season has kicked off, so it must be about time to share some of your best ice hockey shots. Down here, it's mostly over until April next year but here's a few I took at a recent tournament.


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2015)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Nov 23, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, Roo.



Thanks very much Click! That is one of my favourites too. The last one was just for a bit of fun - every so often you get a shot that just begs to be captioned ;D


----------

